# Dancing with the Stars??



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Anyone watch??? I get hooked every season much to my husband's dismay LOL
He will sit and watch with me, but I know he is just watching to see those women in the skimpy costumes. He doesn't care if they can dance or not.LOL
I'm thinking that 'Situation' guy should be the next to go!


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

He dances like his thighs are superglued together! Poor pigeon toed boy. I am sure his mother loves him. 

But yes, he needs to go asap.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I love this show also - trying to guess who is leaving next. Yep, DH loves looking at the legs and wants to know if I still have any under the sweat pants and jeans.  I told him to shut his eyes and picture them in his mind...they are still the same legs. ound:

I do think the judges might be a little harder on everyone this go around!!


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

For some reason I am having a hard time getting into this show this year. I don't know if it's the celebrities they picked or what. I usually tape every show so I don't miss it. I am just not impressed. I also wish they would quit picking people that you KNOW are not going to make it.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Do you have Len Goodman as one of the judges over there in America? In England the show is called Strictly Come Dancing,and it has just started it's new run,and this year we have 3 new American professional male dancers.The show is extremely popular here,but not with DH! Things are the same on both sides of the pond


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Yep..Len Goodman is one of the judges Clare
I love watching the dancing in general...especially the pros.
The song Michael Bolton sang the other night was awsome and the dancers in that numbers were just perfection!!
I'm not crazy about any one star in particular this season...


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thought Michael Bolton song, and the dancers, was very good also. Not really into it this year either. For one thing, I think it is painful to watch Brooke Burke as hostess. IMO, she appears so uncomfortable and stiff that it is hard for me to watch. I really liked Samantha Harris. And I don't like it when the judges make really rude comments. Any of you watch So You Think You Can Dance? I really enjoy that one! Especially love the Hip-Hop routines - looks like soooo much fun - in my NEXT life....LOL. Not on right now - think it comes on in the spring when American Idol is over. We have tickets to their tour this year.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I love music and I loved to dance in younger years so I have always enjoyed this show...but not so much this go around either. I don't know if it's that I'm tired of it or the way the judges are being meaner ~ or it seems that way to me. Some seasons I have waited all day for it to come on and we're watching but it wouldn't bother me to miss a show this time.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I watch it on the internet the day after. There are too many shows we record on Mon. and Tues. The internet version is okay because you still can skip the drama and just watch the dances. Can't escape the commercials, though.


----------

